# Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

If you have slot car stuff for sale , maybe you should get a table.

Ron and I are going to do a Slot car show in November:

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
*November 14, 2009*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table 
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
Over 50 tables available

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417

e-mail:
[email protected]

Hotel Information:
Hampton Inn
$89.00 Plus tax with Free breakfast
1-412-380-4000
We have a block of rooms at this Motel
OutBack Steak House is part of them
------------------------------------------------------
Spring Hill Suites By Marriott
1-412-380-9100
$116.00 Plus tax
-------------------------------------------------------------
Days Inn
1-412-856--1610
$59.50
Double beds

Payment for Tables must be in by October 31, 2009

Thank you
Joe Murray
Ron Sklenar


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Guys,
We only have 3 table left for the show. 

We have vendors from all over the place going to be set up at the show.

There is going to be a TKO track on display to run on and to see what that track is like.

So, if you want to buy slot cars in Western Pa this is the place to be!

Thanks Joe


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

Special ANNOUNCEMENT! WESTERN PENNSYLVANIA SLOT CAR SHOW

If anyone still needs a table for this show it is almost sold out. We are down to the last few tables available and it don't look like there will be any available at the show. Please contact Ron or Chris Sklenar at 412-678-8402 as soon as possible to see what's available. If anyone has tables reserved and has not paid please contact us to confirm your tables so they do not get sold to someone else. All we can do after this is put you on a waiting list for tables for this event. The show looks like its shaping up to be a very strong one for this area of Pittsburgh. Advertisements are being run in a local trader publication and the response should be strong. Many local hobby shops have also distributed advertising fliers for this event to there customers for us. Looking forward to seeing all of you there.



Ron and Joe

Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
November 14, 2009
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table 
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free

Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417


----------



## tomyafx1 (Jan 23, 2003)

*Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA-4days away*

 *ATTENTION!*
* Just a friendly reminder we are less then a week away from the 1st Western Pa. Slot car show Sponsored By The VASCRA Club on Saturday November 14th. At the Gateway Hall in Monroeville, Pa at the Monroeville, Pa. #4 fire department. Approximately 15 miles east of downtown Pittsburgh. Have had many local inquiries and new people interested in coming to this event. Looking forward to seeing all you slot car collectors and racers there. Should be fun for everyone and hopefully it will turn out to be an annual event each year. *
*JOE AND RON*


[SIZE=+0][SIZE=+0]Western Pennsylvania Slot Car Show Sponsored By VASCRA
*November 14, 2009*
GateWay Hall
4370 Northern Pike
Monroeville, Pa, 15146
10:00am to 2m
Vendor tables--$25.00 per table 
Dealer Set up at 8:00am
Admission--$5.00
Children Under 12 Free
[/SIZE]Contact
Ron or Chris Sklenar @
412-678-8402
Or
Joe Murray @
304-797-0417
[/SIZE]


----------



## Roddgerr (Feb 8, 2006)

Looking forward to this show, should be a good one.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Roddgerr said:


> Looking forward to this show, should be a good one.


Bob Beers and myself will be there.Bob made me get a note from the Doctor.'The doctor said I must be sick to go with him.Looking forward to the show.Tom Stumpf


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL Tom!!! Enjoy!! Sell a bunch!! :thumbsup:


----------

